

Microsoft Academic Search - brisance
http://academic.research.microsoft.com/

======
ntoshev
Is this better at anything than <http://scholar.google.com>? I find it
inferior: it's slower and I can't filter by time. Search results seem similar.

------
Estragon

      "genetic association plate effect"
      "plate effect gwas"
    

The OP search doesn't turn up anything, while google scholar has highly
relevant papers in the top ten. I think they still have some way to go.

------
elbenshira
I went to a talk given by one of the most senior guys at Microsoft Research,
and it seems that they work on interesting problems there. One of the few gems
in the dark Microsoft mine, I suppose.

~~~
Locke1689
Oh come on, that's bullshit. Microsoft Research is working on a whole bunch of
stuff. Anyone in OS research knows how often MSR appears on the most
influential papers.

~~~
ugh
I don’t get it.

~~~
Locke1689
Maybe I misunderstood.

I thought

 _One of the few gems in the dark Microsoft mine, I suppose._

meant that he didn't think Microsoft does anything notable anymore.

~~~
Kliment
I interpret it as thinking Microsoft as a whole is the dark mine, and MSR is
the gem.

~~~
Locke1689
OK, well that's not really true either. To say that there is no cross over
from MSR to product development is incorrect. I know for a fact that SQL
server has been inspired by MSR and vice versa.

------
ratsbane
Gratuitous and unnecessary use of Silverlight.

------
moondowner
So this is something like Einztein or Academic Earth - but not for courses but
for papers/publications, as far as I can get it.

Deserves a bookmark, even if it requires Silverlight for rendering certain
components of the page ( "To view the trends of publication and citation, you
need Microsoft Silverlight." ).

------
audionerd
I've been meaning to read more of Alan Kay's work. This makes it easy.

    
    
      http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Detail.aspx?entitytype=2&searchtype=2&id=2276768

~~~
andreyf
Then you might also like:
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/smalltalk.h...](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/smalltalk.html)

------
maximilian
I like it pretty well so far, as it nicely recognizes authors and gives you
all their latest work. Bookmarked for use later.. hopefully it does a nice job
at getting me the articles I need by title, which sometimes google scholar
doesn't do as well as I'd like.

